# Teelichtofen



## jkc (16. November 2015)

Hi, 

der Winter steht laut Wettervorhersage vor der Tür und ich plane meine Nachtangelsaison noch nicht einzustellen. 
Habe schon lange über die Anschaffung einer Zeltheizung nachgedacht, allerdings sind die gasbetriebenen Heizungen für mich keine Optimallösungen. Die Teile mit Kartusche stellen teilweise wenns kalt wird (na, wann braucht man ne Heizung wohl ) den Betrieb ein und ne Gasflasche mitschlörren will ich auch nur ungerne. Zudem brauche ich auch keine 2KW Heizleistung, will ja nicht saunieren und die Kosten sind auch nicht ohne.
Außerdem hatte ich immer auch Bedenken, wenn mal nen Biss kommt und das Zelt hektisch verlassen wird, ob da der Schlafsack oder irgend ein Kleidungsstück nicht mal doch ungünstig fallen und für nen "nächtliches Highlight" sorgen könnte.

Um so interessierter war ich als ich von Teelichtöfen erfahren habe, hab son Teil seit letztem Herbst selbst im Wohnzimmer, allerdings nicht transportabel da komplett aus Ton.

Habe mir aber jetzt nen transportablen gebaut. 
Basis war nen Blechkoffer aus dem Baumarkt.



Gab´s für 7€fuffzich.

Rundrum ne ordentliche Anzahl Löcher rein und schön die Grate weggeschliffen:








Und in den Deckel zwei "Terracottafliesen", diese sind mit nem kleinen Abstand zum Blechdeckel montiert. Alternativ gehen auch Topfuntersetzter aus Ton, die sind mir beim Montieren aber weg geplatzt, da ich nicht sauber genug gebohrt hatte.








Dann einfach einige Teelichter unten rein und den Deckel zu.
Alles kein optisches Highlight aber funktional.
Erster Test am Wochenende war schon mal gut, hatte vier - sechs Teelichter drin, eine Ladung brennt ca. 4h. Der Kasten wird oben geschätzt ca. 50-60° warm, man kann die Hand drauf legen, aber mit der Zeit wirds unangehm warm. Jedenfalls habe ich da keine Sorge, dass da was abfackelt.
Seitenwände und Boden unbedenklich "kühl".

Das Konzept an sich finde ich einfach nur geil, absolut unkompliziert beim Transport und mit Teelichtern auch sehr kostengünstig zu betreiben.

Frage mich, warum das nicht weiter verbreitet ist,
gibt sowas auch zu kaufen, da kostet das Ding aber ca. 50€.

Nachteil meiner Eigenbaulösung ist natürlich, dass das Metall an den Bohrungen blank liegt und vermutlich schnell zu rosten beginnt. Könnte man jetzt noch lackieren das Teil, spare ich mir aber erst mal.
Was ich auch nicht erwartet hätte, war die benötigte Anzahl an Löchern (mein Ofen ist versuchsweise auf 8 Teelichter maximal ausgelegt).

Laut Inet bring ein Teelicht ca. 30-40 Watt Wärmeleistung, ich denke das reicht mir, mir geht es nicht darum mein Zelt auf 20° oder mehr zu heizen, wenige Grad reichen mir, zudem ist´s auch wertvoll wenn man mal Hände oder Füße kurz Aufwärmen kann, wenn man länger im Kalten draußen sitzt. 

Bin gespannt, wie sich das Ding bei ernst zu nehmenenden, niedrigen Temperaturen macht.

Gerne auch Praxiserfahrungen mit solchen Öfen hier her.

Grüße JK


----------



## Seele (17. November 2015)

*AW: Teelichtofen*

Super JK. Gefällt mir sehr gut. Kannte das schon länger, aber ich schlafe meisten ohne Zelt außer es schneit oder regnet, dann aber mit offenem Zelt oder nur Schirm. So bin ich schneller an den Ruten, da bringt mir das Teil leider nichts. 
Aber ist eine tolle Anleitung und vor Allem, was mir immer wichtig ist, gut umgesetzt. Oft sehen die Eigenbauten so grausam aus, dass ich die lieber nicht am Platz haben möchte, aber das ist wirlich sauber gebaut.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2015)

*AW: Teelichtofen*

Geile Anleitung (für mich als handwerklicher Volldepp schon über der machbar-Grenze ;-))))), die sicher einigen helfen wird.
Danke dafür!!


----------



## Franz_16 (17. November 2015)

*AW: Teelichtofen*

Ich habe vor längerer Zeit mal was von den Teelicht-Öfen fürs Wohnzimmer gehört. Auf die Idee sowas "portable" zu machen, wär ich auch nicht gekommen. Aber geile Idee und schön einfach ohne Schnickschnack umgesetzt - Genial #6


----------



## Trollwut (17. November 2015)

*AW: Teelichtofen*

Ich hab seit einiger Zeit 2 Stück aus den Großkonservendosen. Das dünne Metall erhitzt sich stark und bringt durchaus einige Grad mehr. Allerdings hab ich immer Bedenken wegen dem Sauerstoff im Zelt. Wie hast dus gelöst?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Seele (17. November 2015)

*AW: Teelichtofen*

Mehr Temperatur bringst du durch keine Dose oder sonst was raus. Wie auch, das Teelicht gibt X Watt Wärmeleistung ab und die hast du im Zelt. Das einzige was man machen kann ist durch Steine die Energie zu speichern und kontinuierlich langsam abzugeben. Alles Andere spricht gegen den 1. Hauptsatz der Thermodynamik. Du kannst nicht mehr Energie erzeugen als rein gesteckt wurde (Wachs), lediglich diese Energie in Wärme umwandeln. 

Sauerstofftechnisch würde ich mir da keine Gedanken machen bei 5 Teelichtern, da dein Zelt nie ganz dicht ist und du immer eine Zirkulation hast.


----------



## kappldav123 (17. November 2015)

*AW: Teelichtofen*

Coole Sache - das werd ich wohl mal ausprobieren. War schon lange auf der Suche nach ner guten Anleitung für so nen Teil!


----------



## bombe20 (17. November 2015)

*AW: Teelichtofen*

Wenn ich jetzt vorhätte die Fliesen durch eine schamottplatte zu ersetzen, wäre es dann thermisch besser die Platte vom Deckel zu entkoppeln, bspw. durch unterlegscheiben, so wie jkc es gemacht hat? Oder ist es egal, wenn Deckel und wärmespeicher plan aufeinander aufliegen?

@jkc
Klasse Idee!


----------



## Franky (17. November 2015)

*AW: Teelichtofen*

Die Idee ist klasse. Ich hätte da aber noch einen Verbesserungsvorschlag bezüglich der Sicherheit... Die Teelichter sollten einen gewissen Sicherheitsabstand zueinander haben und nicht zu dicht und geballt stehen. Es besteht die Gefahr, dass sich durch die hohe Temperatur Paraffindämpfe entzünden ist durchaus gegeben. Das sieht dann ungefähr so aus
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eCEz-YavF-Q
(ohne, dass man was provoziert...)
Einfach "Halterungen" für 6 Lichter (mehr brauchen nicht) rein und gut ist!
Erstickungsgefahr ist dann gegeben, wenn zu wenig Sauerstoff ins Zelt nachkommt und das Kohlendioxid nicht "raus" kann (ist leichter als "Luft")


----------



## Dennis76 (17. November 2015)

*AW: Teelichtofen*

Moinsen,
is ne feine sache , aber ich benutze Grablichter die halten locker ein ganzes WE. Ich glaube  Teelichter nur 4 Std oder so, aber sonst ne geile Idee.

Gruß Dennis


----------



## thomas1602 (17. November 2015)

*AW: Teelichtofen*

ich würde die Löcher im Deckel nicht machen, sondern nur welche zur Seite als Abzug, so hast du  im oberen cm einen Stau von heißer Luft, mit einer etwas längeren Verweildauer.

Eventuell könnte man über den Abzug oder die Zuluft auch die Brenndauer regulieren, wie bei einer Ofenheizung. Bei zuwenig Sauerstoff würden die Teelichter im schlimmsten Fall ausgehen. 

schönes Ding, die Heizung.


----------



## Andal (17. November 2015)

*AW: Teelichtofen*

Kann ich mir sehr gut vorstellen, dass die "heiße Kiste" gut funktioniert. Beim geringen Volumen eines Bivis merkt man ja schon die Erwärmung des Raumes, wenn man sich eine Tasse Tee aufbrüht.


----------



## gründler (17. November 2015)

*AW: Teelichtofen*

Moin

Wenn ihr das mal googelt werdet ihr etliche Öfen finden.Bei E-Gun gibt es die auch sehr oft zu kaufen.

Wer sich so ein Ding baut oder kaufen will,Jahrelange erfahrungen auf Hochsitzen zeigen das je höher der brennraum ist also in die Höhe gezögen zb. 40cm hoch,bringt etwas mehr Wärme in die Kanzel/Hochsitz als zu flach gebaute (auch wenn Seele meint das geht nicht).

Viele Jäger bauen sich die teile aus Edelstahlofenrohren und dann so um 50-70cm hoch.

Ansonsten werden Kanzelöfen schon seit Jahrzehnten unter Jägern benutzt.

lg


----------



## matscher83 (17. November 2015)

*AW: Teelichtofen*

Echt coole u simple idee#6 das hat Potenzial zum nachbauen u für das nachtangeln u jetzt bei den Temperaturen ideal.

Daumen hoch


----------



## Stulle (17. November 2015)

*AW: Teelichtofen*

Hast du keine Probleme das der Lack zu heiß wird ?


----------



## Justsu (17. November 2015)

*AW: Teelichtofen*



Franky schrieb:


> Erstickungsgefahr ist dann gegeben, wenn zu wenig Sauerstoff ins Zelt nachkommt und das Kohlendioxid nicht "raus" kann (ist leichter als "Luft")


 
Ist Kohlenstoffdioxid nicht "schwerer" als normale Umgebungsluft und sinkt damit auf den Boden, bzw. sammelt sich in Senken? Eigentlich habe ich im Chemieunterricht aufgepasst, bin mir jetzt aber gerade nicht ganz sicher|kopfkrat


----------



## Franky (17. November 2015)

*AW: Teelichtofen*



Justsu schrieb:


> Ist Kohlenstoffdioxid nicht "schwerer" als normale Umgebungsluft und sinkt damit auf den Boden, bzw. sammelt sich in Senken? Eigentlich habe ich im Chemieunterricht aufgepasst, bin mir jetzt aber gerade nicht ganz sicher|kopfkrat



Sorry - hast Recht. Mein Fehler! Hab das mit Kohlenstoffmonoxid durcheinanderbekommen.  CO2 (und andere "Gärgase") sammeln sich unten, CO steigt auf.
Nichtsdestotrotz - auf gute Be- und Entlüftung sollte man in jedem Fall sorgen...


----------



## Andal (17. November 2015)

*AW: Teelichtofen*



> Nichtsdestotrotz - auf gute Be- und Entlüftung sollte man in jedem Fall sorgen...



Nicht zu Letzt aus olfaktorischen Gründen, ausgehend vom Zeltbewohner!


----------



## Franky (17. November 2015)

*AW: Teelichtofen*

Ich kenne keinen, der erstunken ist.... :q:q:q Vor allem nicht am Eigenmief! :m


----------



## Lajos1 (17. November 2015)

*AW: Teelichtofen*

Hallo,

altfränkische Weisheit: "leiber derstickt als derfrurn".
Auf hochdeutsch: "lieber erstickt als erfroren".

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## jkc (17. November 2015)

*AW: Teelichtofen*

Hi, 

danke für die ganzen Rückmeldungen.
Sauerstofftechnisch mache ich mir da auch keine Sorgen, somal ich ohnehin immer mindestens ein Fliegengitter offen und maximal halbseitig nen Boden drin habe.
Der Verbesserungsvorschlag mit dem Deckel ohne Löcher ist sicherlich sinnvoll, nur dürfen die Löcher auch nicht zu tief liegen, dass immer Sauerstoff an die Kerzen kommt.
Die alternativen "Tonschalen" fangen die Luft auch unter sich und sind in der Hinsicht sicherlich besser als ne ebene Platte.

Auch der Hinweis bzgl. der entzündende Parafindämpfe ist gut, man darf es nicht übertreiben, ne Freundin hat das mit nem befreundeten Feuerwehrmann vor kurzem zu hause erlebt, der Typ hat sich wohl zu recht in den Boden geschämt.:q

Ich kenne Chamotte jetzt nicht so gut, aber ich würde immer zu einem Abstand von "Prallplatte" zu Deckel raten, die Luftschicht dazwischen verhindert, dass der Deckel zu heiß wird und mindert Brand- und Verbrennungsgefahr. So stellen zwar immer noch die Schrauben ne Wärmebrücke dar, aber ich denke das geht.
Dadurch wird der Lack auch nicht beschädigt, wie gesagt, geschätzt kommt das Ding bei 6 Kerzen auf 60°c; aber hier gillt auch wieder: Nicht Übertreiben; 15 Kerzen bedeuten natürlich höhere Temperatur, und irgendwann wird´s halt gefährlich.

Edit: Die Prallplatten (bei mir die Fliesen) im inneren werden heiß, sehr heiß.

Grüße JK


----------



## Andal (17. November 2015)

*AW: Teelichtofen*

Wobei natürlich ausgerechnet Teelichter, der Inbegriff für weiblichen Dekorationszwang, als Heizquelle, einem bekennenden Chauvinisten hart ankommen dürften. Mann müsste da schon mal über einer kerlhaftere Wärmequelle nachdenken. Vielleicht lodernde Steinkohlebrocken, oder so!?


----------



## jkc (17. November 2015)

*AW: Teelichtofen*

Hi, naja man(n) muss da glaube ich auf ne möglichst saubere Verbrennung setzen, überraschender Weise bisher von Ruß keine Spur. 
Bzgl. der "Höhe", man könnte den Ofen natürlich auch hochkant bauen, aber im Zweifel sehe ich da Standsicherheit vorgehen, und würde dann auf jeden Fall mit Heringen am Boden festtackern oder vergleichbares.

Grüße JK


----------



## kappldav123 (17. November 2015)

*AW: Teelichtofen*

Hier gibts das Ding bei ebay zu kaufen:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Teelichtheiz...ng-/231732772779?_trksid=p2141725.m3641.l6368
Aber nachdem ich das Video mit den sich entzündenden Parafindämpfen gesehen habe, ist mir das mit den 15 Teelichtern auf einmal fast ein wenig heikel...


----------



## Franky (17. November 2015)

*AW: Teelichtofen*

Ein Schamottplättchen ist schon in Fliesenstärke (10 mm) zu kriegen, durchaus feuerbeständig und speichert Wärme besser als ne Fliese. Allerdings auch "feuchtigkeitsempfindlicher". So manche Platte ist schon mal beim Anfeuern geknackt, weil zu viel Feuchtigkeit gespeichert war. Siehe "Pizzastein"


----------



## Andal (17. November 2015)

*AW: Teelichtofen*

Speckstein würde wohl zu teuer werden?


----------



## Franky (17. November 2015)

*AW: Teelichtofen*

http://www.durapi.com/data/preise/Specksteinpreise2015a.pdf

und ich fürchte, zu schwer....


----------



## schomi (17. November 2015)

*AW: Teelichtofen*

Hallo,
ich habe vor Jahren mal etwas gelesen von einem Teelichtofen
aus einem Metall - Briefkasten, einfaches Modell.  Unten sind die Löcher schon drin, nur Teelichter rein und oben die Klappe aufmachen. Die Befestigung könne mit einem Bankstick erfolgen.
Gruß
Reinhold
so oder so ähnlich
https://www.bueromarkt-ag.de/briefkasten_alco_8602,p-8602,l-google-prd,pd-b2c.html


----------



## kreuzass (24. November 2015)

*AW: Teelichtofen*

Coole Idee und tolle Umsetzung. Danke.
Auch die anderen Tipps sind sehr hilfreich.

Hatte bisher gedanklich mit Gasbrennern und ähnlichem Gedöns geliebäugelt. Die Idee finde ich noch um einiges interessanter.


----------



## matscher83 (29. November 2015)

*AW: Teelichtofen*

U jkc wie ist der Ofen im einsatz??? Ps.wo hast die terrakottavfliesen her?in bauhaus hatten se sowie net#q


----------



## jkc (29. November 2015)

*AW: Teelichtofen*

Hi, die Fliesen oder besser Kacheln waren noch "vorhanden", habe ich nicht extra dafür gekauft. Wird es wohl eher auch nicht einzelnd geben?

Hatte den Ofen jetzt bei den letzten zwei Wochenden jeweils von Freitag bis Sonntag dabei. Frostächte waren noch nicht dabei, aber so ca. 1-2°c waren es.
Die meiste Zeit hatte ich so 4-8 Teelichter drin und das Ding unter der Liege stehen.
Wirklich spürbar "geheizt" hat das Ding dann nicht. Bei ner Vergleichsmessung waren es 4°c Temperaturdifferenz vom geschlossenen leren Zelt zum "bewohnt/beheizten" (ich, Hund und Ofen im Zelt).
Mehrfach habe ich meine Füße an dem Ding gewärmt indem ich sie (natürlich ohne Schuhe) einfach drauf gestellt habe.
Verbraucht habe ich in den 4 Nächten insgesamt 50 Teelichter zu insgesamt 1,7€ bei Netto, habe aber den Eindruck, dass ich schon bessere Teelichter hatte. 
Teilweise ließen diese sich praktisch nur einmal anzünden und teilweise ist das Wachs aus den Aluschalen gelaufen, die scheinbar irgendwo undicht waren.

Am letzten Abend habe ich 12 Teelichter in das Ding gepackt, da war meiner Meinung nach nen Tempereaturanstieg im Zelt trotz starkem Wind zu spüren (gemessen hab ich da nicht). Jedoch wurde das Ding dann auch so heiß, dass man nicht mehr drauf fassen konnte.

Grüße JK


----------



## matscher83 (29. November 2015)

*AW: Teelichtofen*

Na das doch mal ne Aussage#6

Also die Materialien  habe ich schon Zuhause liegenjetzt heißt es nur noch zusammen bauen u Zeit finden:q


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (30. November 2015)

*AW: Teelichtofen*



jkc schrieb:


> ...... habe aber den Eindruck, dass ich schon bessere Teelichter hatte.
> Teilweise ließen diese sich praktisch nur einmal anzünden und teilweise ist das Wachs aus den Aluschalen gelaufen, die scheinbar irgendwo undicht waren.



Kann aber auch passieren das die Dinger "überlaufen". Passiert wenn das Wachs der Teelichter am Anfang komplett schmilzt weil sie zu warm werden.
Und zur Qualität, da spielet der Preis eindeutig eine Rolle. Ist bei Kerzen teilweise sehr gut zu beobachten, die Billigheimer sind runtergebrannt wo die "Qualitätskerze" erst zur Hälfte weg ist.


----------



## Der Stipper (30. November 2015)

*AW: Teelichtofen*

Ich hab mir auch mal einen Teelichtofen gebaut, ein ausrangierter Kochtopf, etwas Wasser rein und die Teelichter drin schwimmen lassen, er wird dann unten nicht heiß.
Dann 2 Blumentöpfe ineinander stellen. Ich habe eine Schraube durch die Löcher im Boden gesteckt, mit Unterlegscheibe und Mutter. Die Töpfe werden umgedreht in mit der Öffnung nach unten auf den Topf gestellt nur der äußere, größere Topf sollte aufliegen, der kleine hängt frei. Das Ganze heizt sich teuflisch auf und kann auch noch zum Warmhalten von Getränken verwendet werden. Das Problem ist aber der Parafingeruch.
Peter


----------



## jkc (30. November 2015)

*AW: Teelichtofen*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Kann aber auch passieren das die Dinger "überlaufen". Passiert wenn das Wachs der Teelichter am Anfang komplett schmilzt weil sie zu warm werden.
> Und zur Qualität, da spielet der Preis eindeutig eine Rolle. Ist bei Kerzen teilweise sehr gut zu beobachten, die Billigheimer sind runtergebrannt wo die "Qualitätskerze" erst zur Hälfte weg ist.



Hi, Überlaufen kann ich ausschließen, hab zwischenzeitig immer mal rein gesehen und da war immer nach oben zum Rand einige mm Platz.
Habe gerade im Aldi nen 25er Pack für 2€ gekauft, sollen ca. 8h Brenndauer haben. Ich bin gespannt.

Grüße JK


----------



## willmalwassagen (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Teelichtofen*

Flasche Schnaps  ist besser wie der Teelichtofen.
Kostet nicht viel, macht warm im Bauch und man schläft fest ohne C02 Vergiftung.
Googelt mal wieviele Teelichter man tatsächlich benötigt um 1 Kubikmeter kaltes Zelt zu erwärmen.

Frau, 1 gemeinsamer Schlafsack und wärmendes Getränk ist effektiver.


----------



## Der Stipper (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Teelichtofen*

#6 stimmt, der Parafingeruch im Zelt ist nicht toll und tatsächlich ist ein guter Schlafsack Gold wert, ich habe schon häufiger bis -15°C ohne Heizung geschlafen, dafür aber mit einem großen, gut isolierenden Schlafsack. Das Problem ist, wenn es Kalt ist, du liegt im Schlafsack und der Bissanzeiger piept. 
Peter


----------



## willmalwassagen (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Teelichtofen*

Dann ist es einfach saukalt. Aber das hast du ja gewusst wie die Angel gespannt hast.


----------



## jkc (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Teelichtofen*



Der Stipper schrieb:


> ... Das Problem ist, wenn es Kalt ist, du liegt im Schlafsack und der Bissanzeiger piept.
> Peter



Zu dem Zeitpunkt gehts ja auch noch, schlimm wird´s wenn Du dann zurück kommst. :q

Grüße JK


----------



## Cormoraner (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Teelichtofen*

Hey,
ich lese hier etwas mit und wollte mal was einwerfen.

Mein Vater nutzt "so eine" Konstruktion schon länger und es funktioniert. Bei dir fehlt aber aber Luftpolster als Isolation.

Er hat diese Konstruktion aus Ukraine mitgenommen - dazu werden 2 Teracotta Blumenkübel benötigt und die passende Untertasse. Natürlich noch die passenden Bohrer. Sehr einfach, günstig und wirklich effektiv.


----------



## willmalwassagen (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Teelichtofen*

Du kannst den Schnaps im Teelichtofen anwärmen. Dann verbrauchst du weniger Energie beim Verarbeiten weil er nicht erst erwärmt werden muss.
Sorry Leute, ich kann das Thema einfach nicht ernst nehmen weil es von der Physik her einfach nicht funktionieren kann. Man kann sich einbilden es ist wärmer aber dafür stinkts und ist auch noch gefährlich.


----------



## Andal (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Teelichtofen*

Trinkt einen heißen Ingwer-Tee. Der macht richtig warm, nicht lull und lall und nach Parafin stinkt auch nichts.


----------



## Franky (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Teelichtofen*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Sorry Leute, ich kann das Thema einfach nicht ernst nehmen weil es von der Physik her einfach nicht funktionieren kann.



Was  genau meinst Du damit?


----------



## matscher83 (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Teelichtofen*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Du kannst den Schnaps im Teelichtofen anwärmen. Dann verbrauchst du weniger Energie beim Verarbeiten weil er nicht erst erwärmt werden muss.
> Sorry Leute, ich kann das Thema einfach nicht ernst nehmen weil es von der Physik her einfach nicht funktionieren kann. Man kann sich einbilden es ist wärmer aber dafür stinkts und ist auch noch gefährlich.



Dann kannst du "willmalwassagen" MAL SCHWEIGEN und die Leute hier ihre Ideen schreiben lassen und dich wo anders austoben#q#q. Der Themenstarter hat sich Gedanken gemacht,sie zu Papier gebracht in Wort und Bild und hat seine Fans und Nachbauer gefunden(einschließlich mich) wie u ob das nun alles funktioniert werde ich ja später sehen wenn ich ihn nachgebaut habe u teste ....Also Daumen hoch dem Themenstarter! #6 konstruktive Kritik ist ja okay aber dat gedüse immer dazwischen da kann einem ja schlecht werden |krach:


----------



## jkc (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Teelichtofen*

Leute, immer locker bleiben, ich weiß schon mit dem hier geschriebenen umzugehen.
Wer ernsthaft glaubt sich mit Schnappes vor niedrigen Temperaturen schützen zu können hat vielleicht sogar schon das ein oder andere mal zu oft dran genascht:q.

@Cormoraner: Sowas was Du vermutlich meinst, habe ich zu hause im Wohnzimmer. Die Wärmeabstrahlung ist sicherlich noch besser als von dem Blechkasten, das Material (und Form) spielt dabei aber denke ich auch eine große Rolle. Leider ist so ein Tonkübel nicht wirklich transportfreudig. 
Hinweise was ne bessere Lochanordnung angeht wurden weiter oben schon gemacht, sehe ich aber auch nicht zwingend problematisch, denn heiß wird mein Kasten ja.

Parafingeruch ist nen berechtigter Einwand. Fand ich den anfangs sogar noch ganz angenehm gehts inzwischen teilweise in die Nase.

Warmer Tee, guter Schlafsack und vor allem Doppelschlafsack mit Frau sind sicherlich alles gute Sachen um gegen Kälte vor zu gehen und sollten nach Möglichkeit kombiniert werden...

Grüße JK


----------



## pennfanatic (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Teelichtofen*

Hallo,
Habe einen Vorschlag der aus meiner ansitzzeit im Winter auf dem hochsitz.
Einen Blumentopf und einen passenden untersatzDen Topf verkehrt Rum in den untersatz. Ein teelicht rein und die Hütte wird wärmer.
Natürlich nur tontöpfe verwenden


----------



## jkc (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Teelichtofen*



jkc schrieb:


> ...Leider ist so ein Tonkübel nicht wirklich transportfreudig.
> ...


#h


xyzwrrrrggg5Zeichenaus


----------



## Bobster (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Teelichtofen*

Hier dann das "Teelicht für Männer" 

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hindenburglicht

 Mit dem Doppeldocht sicherlich "hitziger" 

 Gibt's bei GLAFEY

 Benutze ich für meine Post-Notlichtlaterne.






 ...die ukrainische Cormoranerversion 
 würde mich interessieren....Foto ?


----------



## jkc (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Teelichtofen*



Bobster schrieb:


> ...die ukrainische Cormoranerversion
> würde mich interessieren....Foto ?



Ich denke sowas meint er:
http://bild7.qimage.de/teelichtofen-foto-bild-93633017.jpg

Grüße JK


----------



## Bobster (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Teelichtofen*



jkc schrieb:


> Ich denke sowas meint er:
> http://bild7.qimage.de/teelichtofen-foto-bild-93633017.jpg
> 
> Grüße JK


 
 Yep-Danke....
 denke ich auch.....aber eventuell gibt's ja
 'ne optimierte


----------



## gründler (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Teelichtofen*

Alternativ...


http://howtobecute.info/how-to-buil...m&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=Postcron.com


 Aber fakelt euch nicht die Zelte Bivvys und co ab.

|wavey:


----------



## Ines (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Teelichtofen*

Cooles Video.


----------



## ulf (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Teelichtofen*

Hallo

Ich habe mir so was auch schon gebaut. Am Boden habe ich ein Alublech mit Löchern etwas auf Abstand eingebaut. Die Locher sind so groß, daß man eben die Teelichter rein stellen kann und diese etwas auf Abstand gehalten werden. Am Deckel habe ich dann als Prallblech ein 3mm Alublech mit ca. 1 cm Abstand zum, Deckel eingebaut. Das funktioniert auch ganz gut. Ich hab's aber nicht für's Zelt sonder stelle mit das unter den Angelstuhl.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Teelichtofen*

Ich frag mich die ganze Zeit was gegen die gute alte Gasheizung spricht. Leistung satt, problemlos, klein. Und wenn es zu kalt wird das der Gasdruck sinkt, einfach einen Taschenwärmer unter die Kartusche packen.


----------



## Perückenmacher (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Teelichtofen*

Habe mir den Teelichtofen nach dem Vorbild des TE nachgebaut. Sehr praktische Idee mit dem Metall-Koffer. Ich habe eine Schamott-Platte aus dem Baumarkt als Flammschutz / Wärmespeicher genommen. Funktioniert wunderbar! 

Mit vier Teelichten genau richtig. Danke für die tolle Anleitung!


----------



## Bobster (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Teelichtofen*

Leute,
 ohne Fottos ist das doch hier nur halb so spaßig :q

 Den, für unter dem Stuhl |bigeyes


----------



## Andal (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Teelichtofen*

Dieses Konstruktionsprinzip sollte doch mit einem Rechaud (so wie bei einem Fondue) auch funktionieren und eine höhere Heizleistung bringen?


----------



## Cormoraner (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Teelichtofen*

JA der hier bringt es schon recht gut auf den Punkt... gibts wohl nicht nur in der Ukraine :m


----------



## jkc (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Teelichtofen*

Hi, hier auch noch mal ne Variante: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gC74msDQva4

Grüße JK


----------



## GeorgeB (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Teelichtofen*



Andal schrieb:


> Dieses Konstruktionsprinzip sollte doch mit einem Rechaud (so wie bei einem Fondue) auch funktionieren und eine höhere Heizleistung bringen?



Bei diesem "Blumentopf-Prinzip" geht es nur darum, die Leistung der Wärmequelle (Kerze/Reachaud) nach dem Kachelofenprinzip in langgwelligere Strahlungswärme um zu wandeln, die vom menschlichen Körper besser absorbiert und somit als wärmer empfunden wird. Mag durchaus sein, dass das einigermaßen funktioniert, wenn man nahe genug an der Wärmequelle sitzt.


----------



## Andal (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Teelichtofen*

Da haben wir uns mißverstanden. Ich meinte den ursprünglich vorgestellten Ofen, den mit der Blechschachtel und der Keramikplatte.


----------



## Cormoraner (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Teelichtofen*

Entschuldigt das kurze Offtopic hier, aber: 
Anhand eurer Kommentare kann man richtig gut erkennen wer ein "Macher" ist und wer sich endlos in der Theorie aufhält :vik:


----------



## pennfanatic (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Teelichtofen*

Naja'
Der Blumentopf hat mir auf dem hochsitz sehr gute Dienste geleistet.
Allerdings gebe ich zu, das dieser hochsitz eine geschlossene Kanzel war.
Im freien und in einem offenen Zelt ist der "Topf" wohl zu klein.
Das gebe ich zu.
Der Topf wird auch sehr heiß, so daß mal ihn auch einige zeit abkühlen lassen muß bevor man ihn ein packt und nach hause fährt. Das ist eindeutig ein Nachteil.


----------



## GeorgeB (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Teelichtofen*



Andal schrieb:


> Da haben wir uns mißverstanden. Ich meinte den ursprünglich vorgestellten Ofen, den mit der Blechschachtel und der Keramikplatte.



Klar geht ein Rechaud als Wärmequelle. Dürfte aber imho etwas gefährlicher sein. Bin bei solchen Dingen allerdings auch eher der vorsichtige Typ. Also auch irgendwo ein Macher, Herr Cormoraner. Ich "mach" mir halt nen Kopp.


----------



## jkc (19. September 2022)

Whoopsi, falscher Thread xD


----------



## hanzz (20. September 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Whoopsi, falscher Thread xD


Aber aktuell brandheisser Tip die Heizung. 
Nicht nur fürs Zelt


----------



## jkc (20. September 2022)

Hatte hier im Thread auf denselben verlinkt, das war natürlich Quatsch, aber inzwischen ist's auch in den Zeltheizungthread eingebaut wo es eigentlich auch hin sollte...


----------

